# Glas effect!



## Catcher (31. März 2004)

Hi all!
Ich habe eine frage!
Neulich hab ich ein grundtsock für ein wallpaper erstellt  und wollte noch einen effect reinzaubern was mir aber bis heute nicht gelingt!
Der Hintergrund besteht aus rechtecken (wie abgebiildet ^^).
Ich möcht gern in die Rechtecke  eine art Glas effect reinzaubern.
Is das Möglich und wenn ja wie ?
oder habt ihr bessere ideen  die "KLÖTZE" zu verschönern ?
Danke schonmal !


MfG
Catch


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. März 2004)

Erstmal sollte das Beispielbild nicht so groß sein. Das lädt ja auch bei DSL ein Jahrzehnt  

Vielleicht kannst du noch ein bischen genauer erläutern wie da ein Glaseffekt "rein" soll. Willst du, dass die Würfel aus Glas bestehen ?


----------



## Catcher (31. März 2004)

Ok hab das Bild verkleinert ^^
Naja zum  Glas effect
Die quadrae / Rechtecke / Klötze (weis ned wieich sie nennen soll) sollen einen Glasigen Look bekommen!
Ein bishen spiegeln und leicht transparent währ ned schlecht.
Oder halt eine andere idee.
Mir fallen kaum ideen ein ein bischen untersützungtäte da schon gut 
Aber so im grossen und ganzen hab ich mirgedacht einen Gläsernen look (spiegeln und leicht transparent) währ schon was feines


MfG
Catch


----------



## Grafiklady (1. April 2004)

mit EyeCandy kannst du einen Glaseffekt erstellen! Ist easy


----------



## da_Dj (1. April 2004)

a) Der Glash Effekt von Eye-Candy ist nicht so das wahre. b) hat das nicht jeder


----------

